# .17 hornet



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

So I did a little research on this since I've been wanting a .17 hmr, is Savage the only company offering a .17 hornet rifle right now?


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

I think ruger has one out also. It's called the 77/17 but it is a pretty penny. I would go with the savage myself.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is right. I thought Remington might make one if it took off, but they don't even make the 17rem fireball anymore.
The 17hornet looks like it might be a hoot, but for my money if i was buying a small caliber I'd go 204 again. It shoots flat, ammo and/or brass and components are readily available.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm pretty stubborn on getting a .17 caliber rifle, guys at work think it's a useless caliber, but I don't see how you can argue with 3665 fps. that's a fast round to be shooting at any little critters, plus research I've done says .17 is a flat shooting round.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll give you the fact that it is a flat shooter (sort of), but I can argue with 3665 all day long. Check the ballistics for the 204Ruger it shoots a 40gr (compared to the hornets 20gr) at 3900fps and thats factory ammo, it shoots a 24gr at 4400fps. if speed is all you want to compare.
At 300yds the 17Hornet has 200ftlbs of energy left and is -6.4"low and at 500yds a paltry 85ftlbs and is -46.8"low the 204 with a 40gr bullet has 674ftlbs and is -4.3 at 300 and 404 ftlbs and-28.1" at 500.
See for yourself. Have you priced ammo?

http://www.hornady.com/assets/files/ballistics/2012CatalogCenterSpread.pdf


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Living in northern Minnesota I would rarely have a 300 yard shot, 150-175 would be about average as where I live is heavily wooded and the only real long shots taken would be on a transmission powerline. Not really a ton of farmland up here, mostly old mines and some smaller fields (40-80 acres) which puts shots at 2574 fps and 294 ft/lbs according to the 20 grain Hornady rounds. pretty beefy for the size of the round, but anything more than 80-100 yards would be a good placement shot. still going to work on getting a .17 hornet or hmr, just not for coyotes. As for price, on cheaperthandirt a box of 25 Hornady 20 grain goes for $16.71, which compared to a box of 20 Hornady 30 grain goes for $18.02 there's not much difference considering the grain difference and such.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You do seem dead set on a 17.....And I have nothing against them at all, but ......


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

.17 HMR, .17 Fireball , .17 Rem are not the same... 2550fps- 4000fps


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

youngdon said:


> You do seem dead set on a 17.....And I have nothing against them at all, but ......


Pretty much lol, just wanted to get opinions from the other side of the fence mostly, different strokes for different folks right?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A .17 fireball or .17 Rem would be ok for Coyote... but the .17 HMR @ < 100 yards for Fox & Bobcat...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

My 11 year old daughter has a Savage .17 HMR it is a fun little gun to shoot! fast and flat, kind of like my ex-wife lol...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bucksquatch said:


> Pretty much lol, just wanted to get opinions from the other side of the fence mostly, different strokes for different folks right?


Yep ! You got wolves ?
And not to beat the subject to death but I'd be worried about the light bullets splashing on coyotes shoulders. Whern i first got my 204 i was shooting 32gr V-max at about 4200fps i hit a yote at 100+yds and nearly skinned one side of him when the bullet exploded on the bone(splashed). He ran off, I chased him down about an hour later and finished the job. I believe the bullet has enough weight, it was just constructed to with to light a jacket, the 40gr are much tougher. I'd do a little research on the bullets before i bought one so you get the results you want.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

azpredator said:


> My 11 year old daughter has a Savage .17 HMR it is a fun little gun to shoot! fast and flat, kind of like my ex-wife lol...


 lol, I hear that


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah we have wolves, MN just opened a season on them with a lottery system, there is a whole pack behind my parents place, ate one of the neighbors dogs. My ex wife got drawn in the lottery, but hasn't tagged a wolf yet.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bucksquatch said:


> Yeah we have wolves, MN just opened a season on them with a lottery system, there is a whole pack behind my parents place, ate one of the neighbors dogs. My ex wife got drawn in the lottery, but hasn't tagged a wolf yet.


Did you fill her pockets with raw meat ? If you put enough in so that it drips a blood trail it makes it much easier for her to find them....


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Hahaha, could be a good plan


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Get her a nice Coyote jacket, hat and gloves for her hunt lol...


----------

